# So pissed



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

So, I finally hook up my B&W DM603s after moving into my house for the summer. I take the grills off and what do I see in the right speaker, a pushed in tweeter dome.  It must have happened while moving. I am so pissed. I can't notice a huge difference in the sound although some difference is noticeable. I am just pissed that it happened, and it is my fault 100% so I am not blaming anyone, just venting. Anyway, does anyone know how to go about getting it fixed and how much that may cost? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

seems crude...but try putting a vacuum to the dome...that might be worth a try.  i would do it atleast. if not that then im not sure..i know when i was just a wee little boy i had that happen to cheap set of speakers so i just got a sewing needle and poked it through and pulled.. i wouldnt do that to a nice set of tweeters. im just throwin some stuff out there

edit...i think if im looking at the right speakers that it looks like an aluminum tweeter dome??? so maybe the vacuum wont work hahaha. anyways..


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

Austin said:


> seems crude...but try putting a vacuum to the dome...that might be worth a try.  i would do it atleast. if not that then im not sure..i know when i was just a wee little boy i had that happen to cheap set of speakers so i just got a sewing needle and poked it through and pulled.. i wouldnt do that to a nice set of tweeters. im just throwin some stuff out there


Well, it's an aluminum dome so the needle would have to puncture it, I am not willing to do that. The vacuum is an idea however.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, I called a dealer in Green Bay and he said it could be replaced/repaired so I believe that is what I will do with it.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

replacement tweeters ?

B&W Nautilus 805 Series Replacement Tweeter ZZ11770 - eBay (item 150346556609 end time May-25-09 17:54:05 PDT)

B&W Nautilus 700 Series Replacement Tweeter ZZ14142 - eBay (item 150346571478 end time May-25-09 19:48:21 PDT)


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

a$$hole said:


> replacement tweeters ?
> 
> B&W Nautilus 805 Series Replacement Tweeter ZZ11770 - eBay (item 150346556609 end time May-25-09 17:54:05 PDT)
> 
> B&W Nautilus 700 Series Replacement Tweeter ZZ14142 - eBay (item 150346571478 end time May-25-09 19:48:21 PDT)


Well, I wouldn't risk replacing with a tweeter from another line of theirs and have it be different from the original, as I would have to assume the 700 series tweeter is better, and the 800 one is probably a lot better.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I, myself, have taken tweeters and x-overs from a company and used their smallest box which I then modified to work with the mid of my choice and made some speakers that are incredibly good 

Miller&Kreisel was the manufacturer that went belly up.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

I actually found the number for the parts department for B&W North America on htguide.com so on Monday or Tuesday I will be calling them to see if I can get a new tweeter.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

B&W DM603 S2 Speaker Replacement tweeter

from some years back...


06-03-2004, 10:27 PM #10 (permalink)
337GUS
Member

337GUS's Avatar

Join Date: Oct 2000
Location: NE Scotland
Posts: 569
My movie collection
Thanks: Gave 0, Got 13

Hi Gregory

Had to replace tweeter on my 603 S2's last year. Easy to do, remove mid driver, disconnect wires, push out tweeter and replace.

Prices direct from B&W

Tweeter ZZ11541 £14.47
Kevlar mid ZZ11436 £33.19
Bass ZZ11444 £31.49 

This guy was in Scotland ^^^^


----------



## NOFATTYS (Jan 5, 2009)

before you go to the new tweeter...might as well try this you have nothing to lose. take a can of air, you can buy it at any office supple store, get within an inch to an inch and a half of the tweeter and spray the air onto the tweeter itself. the cold air freezes the aluminum and when it warms to room temperature, it should expand the metal. ive seen it done on dents in car doors, and its fairly effective.

YouTube - Car Dent Removal with Hair Dryer and Compressed Air


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

Suck it out. The Vacuum may damage it. Just do your best to pucker up your lips and cup your hands around it. I had to do it to a Dynaudio Home speaker. It worked. But then again the dyns run the soft dome.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

try some painters tape....something that doesn't leave residue, get it on there good and then try and pull it out.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

So, I tried the tape method and it worked. You can tell the tweeter has crinkles still and there is a little teeny tiny tear/break in the aluminum, but for now it is definitely better. I will still be ordering a new tweeter for the speaker however. Hell, I am considering ordering 3 new tweeters and 2 new Kevlar mids and using them for my car, lol.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

I feel your pain. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio/1273-damn-passengers-pushed-tweeter.html

Ryan


----------



## Hernan (Jul 9, 2006)

If you have the courage, take the tw out and look if it has a vent hole behind. 
Just blowing thru this hole could set the dome right. 

The real problem is that an metal dome is not going to came back 100% to it's original form, some cracks are expected...

Being a not rare loudspeaker, the oem replacement part should be available.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

I ordered a new diaphragm for the tweeter. $58.58 shipped to my door. I am definitely happy about that, I will have a new steeter basically.


----------

